# What kind of Marking knife?



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

So which kind of marking knife do you prefer and why? Not asking about brands, but rather the shape of the blade.

Thanks!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the ones with the longer blades, as they can reach into tighter spaces like dove tails. Rectangle with a triangle point, never tried one that was either right or left handed though,


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I like left and right. I have learned not to make the bevel angle too steep when sharpening as it will give a more distinct line, and is easier to sharpen. Also the angle of the blade being close to 45 degrees. Too sharp of a point seems to make it harder to mark a line.

Here is a set I made for a friend. He says they work very well for him.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the spear point, 3/8" x 1-3/8". you're just got one tool to keep track of. its narrow and gets into tight corners perfectly
I have pheil-$20.00, and blue spruce-$50.00. one looks nicer than the other but both do the same job.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the spear point, where one knife can do the job of two.


----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

I like a thin, narrow, long blade, acutely angled skew point, beveled on both sides.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The favorite among my knives is this spearpoint made for me by Hammerthumb.



But I might add one with a long skinny blade just for reaching into tight spaces.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

This answer will in no way be a relative answer to your question but I like to grind my own. I have 4 that I use all for a different purpose. A 55 degree edge to a flat for marking off of a strait edge. An identical piece for left hand work. I have a long and short spear point.

I don't find one marking knife is sufficient for 100% of all marking duties.

Paul


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

My favorite is a chip carving knife because the blades cutting edge is parallel to the Handle. It is to flexible. I am trying to find a more robust knife. There is an article in the current issue of FWW about using blue tape in cutting dovetails. In the pictures is a marking knife that looks perfect. I tried to contact the blacksmith who made it but nothing.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Some years ago I bought a fancy 3 knife set of marking knives from Garrett wade. It included one double bevel knife, and one right and one left bevel knife.

This is my go to marking knife










At the very end of this video he says why he likes his exacto knife.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/video/tool-review-video-marking-knives.aspx


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've used the Xacto knife but I prefer the Japanese Spear Point knife.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the "Kerf Kadet" marking knife from Czech Edge: http://czeckedge.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9

It's a spear point and super narrow/long for dovetail use. Works great, feels good in my hands.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I got in touch with Sam Salvati, a blacksmith in Md and he is making the marking knife. Two week lead time for a custom knife. I think it is going to be excellent!! I'll post a picture as soon as I get it!


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Check this out: http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/894782/X-Acto-Retractable-Precision-Knife-Medium/

It's what I use. It's retractable. Much safer. And your not missplacing a cap or cover.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice video Alaska guy. I like the tip about making several cross grain cuts with a marking knife to loosen up the fibers before using a router plane.

For what it's worth Paul Sellers wrote a blog about how he sees too much edge fracture on spear point marking knives to recommend them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I make my own marking knives and some carving ones.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

These are my favorite now, turned the handles to the shape and size I needed and use them all the time now

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/0/27376/pfeil-swiss-made-marking-knife-kit.aspx


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

I make my own marking knives out of O1 tool steel. This one has a comfortable grip and doubles as a carving knife.


----------

